# Angstdrilling



## sp!nner (20. Februar 2007)

*Hier eine kleine Bastelanleitung für Angstdrillinge...* 


 Was ist denn bitte ein Angstdrilling? Etwa ein Drilling vor dem jemand Angst   hat?
 Nein! Der Angstdrilling ist ein Zusatzdrilling, den man zusätzlich zum   Jigkopf, hauptsächlich bei größeren Gummifischen benutzt, um   Fehlbisse zu vermeiden.







Wer kennt das nicht? An- und abgebissene Gummifische im Bauch oder Schwanzbereich!   Hechte haben des öfteren die Angewohnheit einen Gummifisch von unten zu   schnappen. Manchmal jedoch erwischen sie aber auch nur den Schwanz des Shads.   Da wir aber nur den Jigkopf durchgezogen haben gibt es natürlich reichlich   Fehlbisse.






Um den Angstdrilling zu basteln braucht man folgendes:

 Drillinge, Stahlvorfach, Klemmhülsen, Klemmhülsenzange und evtl.   ein Feuerzeug. Da man Nylonummantelte Stahlvorfächer auch verschweißen   kann  man die auch benutzen.






Zum Basteln:

 Man befestigt erst einen Drilling an dem Stahlvorfach, schneidet das Stahlvorfach   auf die benötigte Länge. Die Länge kann man am Gummifisch abmessen.   Je nach dem in welchem Bereich des Gummifisches der Drilling angebracht werden   soll, bildet man an einem Ende des Vorfachs eine Schlaufe, welche über   das Jigöhr passen sollte. (Anbei ein Bild wie das Stahlvorfach durch die   Klemmhülse geschoben wird)






Dabei ist drauf zu achten, dass der Gummifisch in seinem Lauf nicht behindert   wird. Das Stahlvorfach an dem der Drilling befestigt wird, soll etwas lockerer   sitzen und nicht straff gezogen werden.
  Bei größeren Gummifischen ab etwa 16cm bringe ich 2 Drillinge an.   Einen im Brust-/Bauchbereich und einen im Schwanzbereich.
 Den zweiten Drilling kann man einfach aufs Stahlvorfach freilaufend anbringen   um somit Flexibler zu sein, oder aber man steckt das Stahlvorfach zweimal durch   die Öse, um ihn fest zu fixieren. Hier kann auch ein Tropfen Sekundenkleber   nützlich sein.






Längen/Größen/Anzahl:

 Ab einer Länge von etwa 11cm benutze ich einen Zusatzdrilling der Größe   8,
 bei einem 14er Gummi einen Drilling der Größe 6 und
 bei einem 16+ cm Gummifisch einen oder zwei Drillinge der Größe   4.








Ich hoffe, die Beschreibung und die dazu passenden Bilder können euch   weiterhelfen und wünsche euch viel Spaß beim basteln, weniger Fehlbisse   und mehr Fisch!

 Petri, Euer sp!nner


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Super Bastelanleitung. 
Großes Lob echt klasse geschrieben.


----------



## vertikal (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Zwei Anmerkungen zu deiner schönen Beschreibung:

Zu bestimmten Zeiten kann ein Kopfdrilling als Stinger wichtiger werden, als der Schwanzdrilling. Im Sommer/Herbst nehmen die Hechte den Gufi oft voll von vorne, was jede Menge Fehlbisse geben kann, bei hinten angesetztem Stinger.

Nehmt das Stahlvorfach für den Stinger nicht zu schwach! 
Mir haben Hechte schon Stinger von 10 kg geknackt; die Hebelwirkung und daraus entstehenden Kräfte werden schnell unterschätzt. Bei dem kurzen, am Gufi anliegenden Stahlvorfach spielt der Stahldurchmesser bisstechnisch überhaupt keine Rolle. 
Daher bevorzuge ich mittlerweile beim Hechtfischen Stinger mit einer Tragkraft von 20 kg.


----------



## Pike`nFly (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angstdrilling*



sp!nner schrieb:


> *Hier eine kleine Bastelanleitung für Angstdrillinge...*
> 
> 
> Den zweiten Drilling kann man einfach aufs Stahlvorfach freilaufend anbringen um somit Flexibler zu sein, oder aber man steckt das Stahlvorfach zweimal durch die Öse, um ihn fest zu fixieren. Hier kann auch ein Tropfen Sekundenkleber nützlich sein.


 
Kleine Frage was bringt ein Drilling der frei auf deinem Stinger läuft? Wenn du damit anschägst bekommst du doch gar keinen Druck auf die Hakenspitze?!|uhoh: 

Ansonsten alles sehr gut erklärt!#6 #6 #6 
Mfg Tobias


----------



## The Ghost (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Hallo,

ne tolle Bastelanleitung hast du da zusammengestellt! #6 Dann werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal etwas neues Zeugs zulegen.|rolleyes 


mfg The Ghost#h


----------



## esox82 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Hallo Fishingboy18,
sp!nner hat damit wohl gemeint,dass bei der montage des angstdrillings der zweite drilling lose bleibt, um ihn entweder hinten im gufi einzustecken,oder aber,wenn man die montage viriieren möchte, auch in der seite oder am kopf einstecken kann.
mfg Andy


----------



## sp!nner (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Man kann den 2ten Drilling da einstecken wo man ihn haben mag-sollten nur nicht beide auf der gleichen Seite wegen der kippgefahr und dem lauf.
Beim anschlag ziehst du ja kräftig an der Rute-diese 2-3cm wo der Drilling rutscht/spiel hat machen da wohl kaum was aus oder siehst du es anders?!
Aber wie gesagt-man kann ist aber noch lange kein muss der 2te Drilling-ansonsten fest machen da rutscht er gar nich. :g


----------



## esox82 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

wenn man den losen drilling in die seite oder in den rücken sticht,dann hält er auch bein anhieb.dafür brauch der zweite drilling also nicht fest auf dem stahlvorfach montiert zu sein.
mfg


----------



## maesox (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angstdrilling*



esox82 schrieb:


> wenn man den losen drilling in die seite oder in den rücken sticht,dann hält er auch bein anhieb.dafür brauch der zweite drilling also nicht fest auf dem stahlvorfach montiert zu sein.
> mfg


 


@sp!nner

*Klasse Bastelanleitung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



@vertical

Muß Dir in der Sache zu 100% recht geben!!
Unter 20KG läuft bei mir auch nichts mehr!!!

Mußte mit 10-12KG Material schwere Hechtverluste schlucken,die mir noch heute übel aufstoßen!!!!!!!


TL Matze


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Moin!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Mühe die Du Dir gemacht hast.
Solch einen Einsatz find ich klasse!

Also kleine Erweiterung möchte ich meine "Faulenzermethode"
dazuschreiben. Ich nehme einen Zwillingshaken mit extra langem Schenkel. Schiebe den Schenkel durch das gedachte A-Loch des Gufis und hänge die Öse in den Haken des Jigkopfes ein.

Ist zwar lange nicht no professionell wie 
Deine Methode aber schööön faul :q


----------



## sp!nner (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Danke,freut mich das es euch gefällt.
Schick euch bald noch was rüber...|rolleyes |supergri


----------



## Esoxfreund (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

tolle Anleitung, meine befestigung ist auch ganz einfach und schnell (braucht nur guten Sekundenkleber).
Einfach mit der Öse des Angstdrilling durch die Spitze des Jighakens und sehr straff (ohne spiel) im hinteren Teil des Guffis plazieren....
jetzt ein Tropfen Sekundenkleber in die Öse des Angstdrillings und der sitzt bombenfest am Guffi.
Der Angstdrilling darf aber den Lauf des Guffis  nicht beeinträchtigen, also nicht zu weit hinten ...
naja ist bestimmt nicht unbekannt, bin aber damit sehr zufrieden
@Gruß Esoxfreund


----------



## Pxkxx (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

da es mehr als genug Angstdrilling- Threads gibt, verzichte ich darauf einen weiteren Thread zu eröffnen und hänge meine Frage einfach hier an.
Folgende Hakengrößen (VMC) werden für 14er und 16er Kopytos empfohlen:
- 16er Kopyto: Drillingsgröße 2 UND 4
- 14er Kopyto: Drillingsgröße 4 UND 6
Welche Hakengröße sollte man denn jetzt nehmen, wenn man nicht auf einen Stinger verzichten möchte? Gibt es Vor und Nachteile zwischen der größeren und kleineren Variante?
Völlig verblüfft bin ich übrigens von einem Profi, der in seinem Shop für 16er bzw. 15er Shads Einhängesysteme mit 2 Drillingen der Größe 2 verkauft, so dass ich eher zu EINEM größeren Drilling tendiere. Allerdings scheint die Masse der Angler hier im Board die Größe 4 für 16er Gummifische zu bevorzugen, so dass ich wiederum zur kleineren Variante tendiere...
Bitte veruscht mir nicht den Angstdrilling beim 14er Koypto auszureden. Es soll hier wirklich nur um die Größe der Angstdrillinge gehen und NICHT um die Größe des Jigs...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Also bei 16ern glaub ich hab ich sogar 1er dran...


----------



## Pxkxx (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Die Haken fallen ja auch von Hesteller zu Hersteller verschieden aus. Vlt. angelst du ja gar nicht mit den VMC. Für einen 16er Kopyto wäre mir ein 1er Drilling von VMC definitiv zu groß. Das spricht aber schon mal für die Hakengröße 2 an nem 16er Kopyto.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Auf Hecht nehme ich eigentlich immer 1er Drillinge.
Du kannst bei kleineren Gufis auch ganz auf den normalen Jighaken verzichten und nur mit Drilling angeln.


----------



## Pxkxx (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Die Variante kenne ich schon von Dir. Habe meine 8 cm Kopyto classics so umgerüstet. Funktioniert echt super. Die falten sich regelrecht in die Zandermäuler. Super Idee. Aber bei einem 16er Shad lasse ich den Jig Haken dran. Die Aussage von Dir spricht auch für die größere Drillings- Variante. Komisch, dann muss ich die Anglerboard Mitglieder falsch eingeschätzt haben was die Angstdrillingsgröße betrifft.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Ich fisch meine 16er gummis mit 1er VMC Drillingen  Find ich ned zu groß....ich find sie sollten lieber groß ein.....ist halt geschmackssache und ich find der der im Gummi steckt hält auch besser wenn er größer is...meines erachtens gehn 2er aber auch


----------



## Pxkxx (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

damit ist mir auf jedenfall weitergeholfen. Dann wären die 4er Drillinge an nem 16er Gummi definitiv zu klein.
Was für eine Größe nimmst du denn für einen 14er Kopyto? Denke, dass dort dann der 4er Haken angebracht wäre. (?)


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (15. April 2010)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Ich weisnichmehr was auf der Verpackung stand als ich sie mir geholt und gebunden hab...4rer könnten aber hinkommen


----------



## Kretzer83 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Moin,


ich hänge hier auch mal ne Frage mit ran:

Ich habe keine Quetschhülsen/Zange parat. Das recht dicke Stahlvorfach dass ich zum Stingerbau verwenden möchte würde sich zwar schweißen lassen (Nylon) aber dem vertraue ich nicht so... twizeln geht auch nciht so gut. Mein dünnes 5kg Stahl ist mir zu schwach für Angsthaken (Hebelwirkung, Verschleiß...).

*Nun habe ich hier abenr ne Menge 0,8mm Edelstahtdraht rum liegen. Liegen Erfahrungen vor ob man das gut zum Angstdrillingbau verwenden kann? (klar kann man, aber taugt das was?)*

ps: wenn ich schon zuhause wäre, würde ich es ausprobieren, bin aber noch wo anders|rolleyes

Ich habe schon gesehen, dass bei Schleppködern das gerne verwendet wird, um die Drillinge freischwebend unter dem Köder baumeln zu lassen,. da ich aber grundnah faulenze, sit das nicht das gelbe vom Ei (Hänger, Kraut...)


Grüße
Kretzer


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*



> Ich habe keine Quetschhülsen/Zange parat. Das recht dicke Stahlvorfach  dass ich zum Stingerbau verwenden möchte würde sich zwar schweißen  lassen (Nylon) aber dem vertraue ich nicht so... twizeln geht auch nciht  so gut. Mein dünnes 5kg Stahl ist mir zu schwach für Angsthaken  (Hebelwirkung, Verschleiß...).



Ich halte das Nylonummantelte Material für ungeeignet, weil erstens zu steif und zweitens spätestens nach einigen Einsätzen kann das Zeug reißen.
Dort wo die Beschichtung beschädigt wurde dringt Wasser ein und kann in deiner Angelkiste ungesehen vor sich hingammeln, brechten tut es dann
wenn du nen fetten Fisch dran hast!
Entweder nur einmal damit fischen und entsorgen oder gleich besseres Material verwenden.

Taxidermist


----------



## Kretzer83 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

jo sehe ich genau so, deswegen will ich es auch nicht verwenden.

Deswegen die Frage nach dem Stahldraht, wobei sich das schon fast erübrigt, wenn ich daran denke wie steif das Zeug ist.



Dann halt doch noch nochmal zu Dealer..

Welches Material kannst mir empfehlen? Welche Bauweise (twizzeln oder quetschen?)


----------



## bafoangler (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich halte das Nylonummantelte Material für ungeeignet, weil erstens zu steif und zweitens spätestens nach einigen Einsätzen kann das Zeug reißen.
> Dort wo die Beschichtung beschädigt wurde dringt Wasser ein und kann in deiner Angelkiste ungesehen vor sich hingammeln, brechten tut es dann
> wenn du nen fetten Fisch dran hast!
> Entweder nur einmal damit fischen und entsorgen oder gleich besseres Material verwenden.
> ...



Da sieht man mal wieder wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen sein können.
Ich bin ja prinzipiell immer dafür hochwertiges Material zu kaufen, aber grade beim kunststoffummantelten Stahl kann man - finde ich - nix verkehrt machen.
Nehme ich als Vorfach zum Hechtfischen gerne mal her wenns trübe ist oder nachts. Ansonsten zum Stingerbau. Ich hab noch nie! nen Fisch durch Bruch eines solchen Vorfachs verloren, allerdings hab ich auch nur 15kg+ im Einsatz. 
Und das seit vielen Jahren.

Anonsten hab ich als Vorfach gerne die american fishing wire in 1x19, da bei 7x7 zu dünne Einzelfäden verwendet werden, die gerne mal aufgeben. 


Das Nylon-Zeug lässt sich sogar twizzeln, wenn man an die Zange ein 30-40g Blei als Beschwerung bastelt. Dann mit dem Feuerzeug ran und bombenfest.


----------



## Kretzer83 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

@bafoangler:

ich habe das ummantelte Material auch shcon getzizzelt und dann verschweißt (wobei eher verdreht als getwizzelt, also beide stränge gedreht, nicht den einen um den anderen)

Es geht auch gut um einen Haken oder Wirbel zu befestigen.

Aber um eine Schlaufe zu machen, die am Ende um die Öse beim Jig kommt, das fande ich immer recht unschön, weil die Öse in der Größe variiert, bzw. auf dauer größer wird. (Und dann hat man wieder das Problem, dass die Schlaufe gerne mal das Stahlvorfach hochwandert...)


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*



> Da sieht man mal wieder wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen sein können.





> zum Stingerbau. Ich hab noch nie! nen Fisch durch Bruch eines solchen  Vorfachs verloren, allerdings hab ich auch nur 15kg+ im Einsatz.


Ich habe dass noch nie für Stringer eingesetzt, sondern nur zum Köfiangeln und ein Fisch ist mir so auch noch nicht abgerissen, mir reicht es schon,mehrmals schon benutzte Vorfächer, auch ohne Fisch dran, zerrissen zu haben.Genau aus dem geschilderten Grund, dass die unter dem Nylon ungesehen verotten können!
Ist mir jedenfalls zu unsicher.
Dies waren allerdings käuflich erworbene Vorfächer, seitdem habe ich sie
aus meinem Materialfundus verbannt!

Taxidermist


----------



## bafoangler (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

@ Kretzer
Da hast du wohl Recht. Aber wenn ich Stinger twizzle, was selten genug vorkommt und nur aus der Not heraus (keine Quetschhülsen greifbar...), dann quasi irreversibel.
Stahl 3mal um die Hakenöse des Jigs und dann zugetwizzelt. Da gibts dann auch kein Öhr, das sich aufziehen kann.
Ansonsten finde ich Quetschen für Stinger praktikabler.

@ Taxidermist

Evtl gibts da Unterschiede. Wie gesagt hab ich dieses noch nicht feststellen können. Und die Stinger werden ja für gewöhnlich länger gefischt als ein Vorfach, welches spätestens nach zwei Tagen Spinnfischen auf der Seite des Einhängers neu gequetscht wird. Sonst wirkt sich die Materialermüdung am Snap aus und dieser gibt im Drill auf.
Gefischte Vorfächer hebe ich natürlich auch in der Tacklebox auf und setze sie wieder ein, sofern nicht verknickt. Verknickte werden zum Stingerbau degradiert....


----------



## vermesser (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Auf Hecht nehme ich eigentlich immer 1er Drillinge.
> Du kannst bei kleineren Gufis auch ganz auf den normalen Jighaken verzichten und nur mit Drilling angeln.



Wie funktioniert das? Bild oder Beschreibung bitte! Dankeschön.


----------



## bafoangler (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das? Bild oder Beschreibung bitte! Dankeschön.



Recht simpel eigentlich. Es gibt im Handel Jigköpfe ohne Haken (sehen bissl aus wie Bleiköppe mit Pfeifenreiniger dran), ansonsten einfach den Haken am Übergang vom Schenkel zum Bogen abknipsen, das gerade Stück in den GuFi drücken und nen Stingerdrilling ins Kreuz.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3157792&postcount=7


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Für Stringer möglichst weiches Material nehmen, ich bin allgemein ein Freund vom twizzeln.


----------



## vermesser (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Recht simpel eigentlich. Es gibt im Handel Jigköpfe ohne Haken (sehen bissl aus wie Bleiköppe mit Pfeifenreiniger dran), ansonsten einfach den Haken am Übergang vom Schenkel zum Bogen abknipsen, das gerade Stück in den GuFi drücken und nen Stingerdrilling ins Kreuz.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3157792&postcount=7



Aha. Und was ist der Vorteil? Aussehen tuts ja gut auf dem Bild.


----------



## bafoangler (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Der Köder ist beweglicher. Wenn ein Jig so weit hinten austreten würde, verhielte sich der Köder als hätte er nen Stock verschluckt. Zudem hat der weit hinten liegende Drilling recht kleine Hakenbögen, was das Einsaugen erleichtern kann.
Zudem hast eben zwei Greifer, die zupacken können.

http://www.blinker.de/forum/userpix/8216_dsc02297_1.jpg

So fische ich für Gewöhnlich auch, aber die Beweglichkeit des Gummifisches ist auf den Schwanzbereich beschränkt.
Zudem muss der weit vom Köder abstehende Haken auch noch ins Maul. Halte ich aber generell für weniger problematisch...


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Gerade beim Zanderangeln ist es bei uns fast mehr die Regel als die Ausnahme das bei dem gelandeten Zander der Kopf und der Schwanz des Gufis aus dem Maul gucken. Der Gufi wird also beim Einsaugen mittig gefaltet, was bei einem großen Jighaken ja nicht geht.

Ganz so krass wie Tommi mache ich das aber nicht sondern wähle halt im Verhältnis zum Lehrbuch "zu kleine" Jighaken die im vorderen Viertel des Gufis heraus ragen. Am Ende greift dann der kleine Drilling am sehr weichen Vorfach. z.B. http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...Ultra-Wire-Leader-5-4-kg-Tragkraft--25-m.html


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Beissen die bei euch echt so vorsichtig? Ich fische seit Jahren 4er Kopytos (bzw. Gufis mit ~10cm) Länge und 5/0er VMC Barbarian ohne Angsthaken und selbst 50cm Zander haben den ganz im Maul.


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Das wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer!
Natürlich werden auch Fische auf die herkömmliche Art gefangen,
wenn man aber am Jahresende mal die Fang(Foto)bücher nebeneinander 
legt ist ein ganz klarer Trend in die Feine Ecke zu erkennen.

Der Lauf des Gummis ist aber auch ein ganz anderen...


----------



## Kretzer83 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> ......................
> .
> .
> .
> ...




Genau das Stahlvorfach habe ich zwar auch, kommt mir aber für Stinger schon recht dünn vor. Das ist mir (warscheinlich nach dem Knicken) schon gerissen, zum Glück beim Werfen und nicht beim Drillen.
5,4kg ist zwar genug, aber man will den Stinger ja nicht alle paar Stundne wechseln...
Aber ja, as würde ich ansonsten auch twizzeln...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das? Bild oder Beschreibung bitte! Dankeschön.



Guckst Du auf meine private Homepage unter Tip´s und dann auf Flexgufis....:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> 5,4kg ist zwar genug....




Also 5,4 kg halte ich für Stinger auf jeden Fall für zu dünn.
Umso kürzer das Stahlvorfach umso mehr Kräften ist es ausgesetzt.
Für Stinger nehme ich mind 11kg, für Hecht sogar 16 kg.


----------



## Gemini (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Durch einen Fehlgriff bin ich mal an Cannelle Powertress 10kg geraten. 
Da ich als Vorfach lieber Megaflex nehme habe ich daraus Stinger gebaut und bin bis heute dabei geblieben. 

Fische Stinger mit Powertress bisher ohne Fischverlust und das Material hat mehrere Vorteile.

- Knotbar, spart Klemmhülsen.
- Falls zu lang einfach um den Jigkopfhaken wickeln bis 
   gewünschte Länge erreicht ist.
- Extrem flexibel und leicht.

Gerissen ist es übrigens noch nie.

Das Quantumzeug hab ich auch in verschiedenen Stärken, finde aber selbst die dünnen Durchmesser 
ziemlich "drahtig" und es knickt sehr schnell.


----------



## Marvster (23. August 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling*

Top Anleitung mehr davon !!!


----------

